# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Aborti

## kembegjat

Neqoftese vendos te abortosh deri ne car muaji behet me medikamente?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ne tremujorin e dyte smund te marresh ilace por vec mund te besh kirurgji. Pasi 9 jave medikamentet nuk bejn shume efekt.

----------


## ChuChu

eh c'i ka gjet belaja meshkujt sot....Hajde besoju femrave po deshe.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> eh c'i ka gjet belaja meshkujt sot....Hajde besoju femrave po deshe.


Tani mileti kane hequr dore edhe nga metodat e vjetra si larja me leng limoni i vendit te "Krimit", se besojne verberisht tek "Kapotat" qe mund te dalin edh eme vrime...lol   :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## helene

Nese ke dyshime se mund te kesh lene ndonje shtatezane, "idealja" megjithese varet nga organizmi i personit, eshte nje medikament qe merret brenda 24 oresh pasi ke kryer marredhenie ne "rrezik" , kurse aborti ne pergjithesi mund te behet pa rrezikuar jeten brenda 3 muajve te pare. Medikamentet e mara per te abortuar mund dhe te lejne me pasoja ndaj s'u besohet shume, sepse varet si reagon organizmi, dhe mund te ndodhe edhe qe ne vend qe te abortosh te besh femi gjysmak psh.
 Kshu Kshu, mendjen ne mesim here tjeter :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

Abort me ilace: 7-9 javet e para (Methotrexate ose Mifepristone + Misoprostol). S'te garantohet humbja e plote e barres.  :shkelje syri: 

Abort me anesthesia: shteti e konsideron legale abortin deri ne javen 20 por shumica e mjekeve nuk e kalojne javen e 12 per abort me vakum. Kete s'e rekomandoj. Shum e cpifur si proces.

----------


## Undefined

*A e imagjinoni te vrasesh nje krijese qe krijohet brenda teje?!!!! Femija eshte nje dhurate.....* 

Ndersa persa i perket temes pa futur opinionet vetjake mund te shtoja kete informacion..
jane disa lloje abortesh, varet nga koha
1. Medical Abortion(i njohur si RU 486 or Mifeprex®)
7 deri 9 jave vetem,  Menyre pa nevojen e operacionit, ne raste komplikimesh behet nderhyrje surgical
Anet negative jane cramps and bleeding, and may include headache, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, fever, chills and/or fatigue.

2. abortion me operacion First Trimester (6 deri ne 14 jave) 
Suction-aspiration (vakum)
Suction eshte si vakum, futet nje thike aty ku ndodhet femija po po zhvillohet edhe pritet ne copa ne menyre qe te thithet me shpejt... *Cfare tmerri!!*
Anet negative:associated with vacuum aspiration include abdominal cramping (for a few days) and irregular bleeding or spotting (for up to two weeks).

3. Abortion me Operacion: Second Trimester (14 deri ne 24 jave)
D&C and dilation and curettage (D&C)method eshte pothuajse me e njejte me suction por me ndryshim se kjo thika pret placenten ku eshte femija, qe te beje shkeputjen e femijes nga trupi i nenes....
Side effects associated with a D&E include abdominal cramping (for a few days) and irregular bleeding or spotting (up to two weeks). Edhe nje ane akoma me negative eshte se ekziston mundesia te mos kesh mundesi te lindesh me femije edhe sikur te duash nje..

_Women having partial-birth abortions are "within inches of having a live baby born." 
while society may want to legitimize the practice through sanitized medical jargon and new and improved techniques, the fact remains that abortionwhether performed by morning-after pills or through the gruesome partial-birth abortion proceduretakes the life of an innocent child._  

*Sa i keq eshte njeriu...., te vrasesh nje krijese kaq te pafajshme....*
ps.Jam kundra abortit edhe nese eshte lejuar, eshte thjesht ekonomi biznesi per mjekesine

----------


## BRADYKININ

Unkown, te pergezoj per informacionin qe ke sjelle. Meqe u futem ne te thella, ja dhe ca fakte shtese nga une po do e trembim krejt hapesin e temes:  :ngerdheshje: 

Sic e the dhe ti, ka 3 a me shume menyra aborti me operacion:

1) Suction Aspiration
2) Dilatation and Curettage (D&C)
3) Dilatation and Evacuation (D&E)

Ne te treja rastet, ne fillim behet dilation of cervix me shufra hekuri te diametrave te ndryshem qe te mund te manipulohet uterus. Pastaj.........

......Ne Suction Aspiration aplikohet nje tub me vakum i cili mbledh ne nje ene pjeset e femijes. Me pas, uterusi gerryhet me nje instrument (curette) derisa mjeku konstanton nje zhurme "gezh gezh" qe do te thote qe s'ka mbetur me asgje. 15 min max e gjithe procedura.

.....Ne Dilatation and Curettage endometrium (ana e brendshme e uterus) gerryhet qe ne fillim me curette (si tip thike) derisa nuk ka me mbeturina. Tmerri kesaj eshte kur do t'i numerosh te gjitha copat e trupit pas perfundimit te procedures. 
Effect Anesor sh. i keq: Carja e uterusit dhe hemorragji ne peritoneum deri ne vdekje.

......Ne Dilatation and Evacuation perdoret nje si gershere (jo gershere e vertete por nje si tip tonsils qe perdorin amvisat te kapin mishin nga zgara (forceps me sharp metal jaws). Shikojeni tek fotoja 3. Dhe aty vec perdridh edhe terhiq por eshte shume tramatizuese dhe per vete personelin mjekesor se ca here eshte formuar kocka kokes dhe per ta nxjerre duhet ta thyesh. Se ne javen 20, normalisht behet anatomy scan (dmth, gjithcka eshte formuar).
Effekt anesor tjeter: Plage e uterusit nga kockat e thyera.

People, been there, seen it. Gruesome sight. Honest to God. Merr dhoma qetesi gjate procesit.  :shkelje syri:  

Ja ca foto:
*1) Suction Aspiration:* Shikojeni doren e sapoformuar.

*2) Dilatation and Curettage*. Keto foto i mora nga nje websit dhe ndoshta eshte e vertete por ne D&C, fetusi nuk eshte kaq i formuar. Cuditem se si e kane nxjerre komplet. Pak dyshuese po nejse....

*3) Dilatation and Evacuation*. God, I'll vomit! Ja dhe forceps qe perdoren ne kete teknike.

----------


## Gjallica

Kujdes sepse nje abort mund te t'bej qe te mbash koken me duar gjithe jete, pra mund dhe te mos kesh mundeshi per nje femij te dyte..

Brady jo se kam zemer te dobet,sepse u mesova tashme me te tilla gjera,por thjeshte ideja e mbytjes se nje femije me ben te ndihem keq... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Undefined

BRADYKININ, informacioni juaj i rendesishem edhe i detajuar, edhe te falenderoj qe e theksove cfare vertete do te thote Abort, apo cfare ndodh me kete krijese kaq te pafajshme. Keto fotot nuk ka fjale qe mund ti pershkruash... vertete çnjerezore...dhe shume te dhimbshme....

----------


## Leila

Sa do pro-choice te jem, prap s'e konceptoj se si mund te pretendosh njerezillek apo se je nje njeri qe ka dashur te pakten nje here ne jeten e vet, kur mund te besh dicka te tille me gjakun tend.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Lol Gjalica, njeriu nuk mesohet kurre me pamje te tilla.  :shkelje syri:  Pastaj ku u mesove aman? Vetem nese punon ne ndonje klinike aborti sepse po te jesh student mjekesie, mund t'i shohesh vetem gjate OB/GYN rotation qe eshte vec 6 jave. Dhe max gjate atyre 6 javeve eshte 12 here. Dhe ne ato 12 here, rralle behen aborte mbi 12 weeks sepse s'ua mban mjekeve...kshuqe nuk shikon shume...vec pamje si fotoja e pare.

Unkown, eshte me tere mend shume e dhimbshme. You don't have to be a parent, you don't have to be female, and definitely you don't have to be religious to feel the gravity of the situation. Te dalin lotet vete.  :shkelje syri: 

Leila, ti s'e koncepton dot lal sepse ndoshta ashtu te kane rritur prinderit, por ka me mijra njerez qe s'e quajne per gje fare vetem "te shpetojne nga kjo e keqe." Dhe mos te te vije cudi por eshte e perhapur dhe tek djemte shqiptare. Madje jane ata qe i shtyjne vajzat se vallaj s'ka femer qe do te trajtohet si "lope rrace." (me falni per shprehjen). 1 grua erdhi per abort me operacion dhe plasi i shkreti mjek duke i thene "je e sigurte, je e sigurte?" Hajde javes tjeter i thoshte duke shpresuar se do i ndryshonte mendjen. Kjo, kur sa pa i vene narkozen filluan lotet curke duke i rene sa na erdhi keq edhe neve. Asnje shtrengim ne fytyre...vec lote. Me pas morem vesh se i dashuri vet e kishte lene shtatzene dhe kishte ik me nje tjeter e ksaj i thoshte, une s'te njoh. Edhe kjo, ndoshta nga merzitia e nervat e hoqi femijen. Kur doli nga operacioni dhe i kishte dale narkoza, e cuam ne dhomen e rikuperimit ku nje nene ishte me foshnjen e vet. Booo, ja plasi prape ajo duke qare. It's not easy, ppz.

----------


## Gjallica

> Lol Gjalica, njeriu nuk mesohet kurre me pamje te tilla.  Pastaj ku u mesove aman? Vetem nese punon ne ndonje klinike aborti sepse po te jesh student mjekesie, mund t'i shohesh vetem gjate OB/GYN rotation qe eshte vec 6 jave. Dhe max gjate atyre 6 javeve eshte 12 here. Dhe ne ato 12 here, rralle behen aborte mbi 12 weeks sepse s'ua mban mjekeve...kshuqe nuk shikon shume...vec pamje si fotoja e pare.


Lol sa shpejt te kapi miza dhe ty.  :shkelje syri:  Kur thash me foto te tilla nuk e kisha fjalen  vetem per kto te abortit por ne pergjithesi, sepse gjinokologjia  nuk eshte ne sferen time, si rrjeshoj dhe neper aborte s'do marr pjese kurre...menjefjale sdo i shikoj ne real :buzeqeshje: 

P.s lol me dukesh si me qen motra e njeres ktu ne forum..; )

Pershendetje!

----------


## BRADYKININ

S'me kap miza kollaj mua yllo, te pakten jo me ty.  :shkelje syri:  Dashke pergjigje zotrote per pyetjet qe ben eee? Hajde me kthe pergjigje njehere per pyetjet e mia dhe pastaj te them une. Apo mos do te ti nis prape?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

Kush mund te na sjelle nje artikull serioz per pasojat afatgjata te abortit ne shendetin fizik te femres? 

Deshtime te paplanifikuara ne te ardhmen? 
Pamundesi per te cuar nje shtatzani te ardhshme deri ne fund? 
Rritje te rrezikut ndaj kancerit te gjirit?
Po? Jo? Ndonje gje tjeter?

Them artikull serioz pasi nuk me intereson dicka e influencuar nga etika, pro-life, pro-choice etj. Dua nje studim kokeftohte.

----------


## angeldust

Ah po, ... sikur te diferencojne ndermjet abortit me ilace dhe abortit me operacion do ishte bota fare. 

Po kerkoj shume?

----------


## Luti

> Neqoftese vendos te abortosh deri ne car muaji behet me medikamente?


kam nje shqetesim qe me teper eshte stresant.
kam nje mpirje poshte qafes ne pjesen e prapme , nje pjese e vogel poshte qafes. kjo mpirje eshte me e dukshme ne mengjez sa zgjohem nga gjumi. ajo pjese vendi me mpihet dhe kur prishet koha. shumica me thone reumatizme,por se besoj se skam dhimbje kycash.
ju lutem kush mund te pergjigjet dhe te me ndihmoje sa do pak
faleminderit

----------


## shkodrane82

E si mund te beht abort i nje femije deri ne javen 24..?? 

Kam lexu shume raste qe dhe po lindi ne ate kohe ka shance me jetu. A jane
njerez apo jane kafshe keta qe marrin guximin te bejne gjera te tilla.
Kam pase nje shoqe nje shkolle ( amerikane ) qe femine e pare e kishte 
si pasoje e nje perdhunimi dhe e kishte mbajte. Kur mbeti shtatzene me femine
e dyte me te dashurin donte ta hiqte per x arsye te sajat.Akoma e mbaj mend
fetyren e saj ate diten e abortit, e kishte bere ne nje klinike private afer
shkolles...dhe kishin perdore vaciumin me ja thithe...Mu duk e transformuar
nga sikleti qe kishte ndjere...ewww dhe tashi me cohet mishi kokerr.
Te pakten per femnat nuk ka ndjenje me te madhe se te behesh nene, s'ka
kenaqesi me te madhe qe te cohesh ne mengjes te vesh doren ne ate
vend ku nje zemer e vogel po rrah brenda teje. Gjynah qe ca njerez mendojne
vec per momentin dhe humbin pasurine me te madhe ne jete.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Te pakten per femnat nuk ka ndjenje me te madhe se te behesh nene, s'ka
> kenaqesi me te madhe qe te cohesh ne mengjes te vesh doren ne ate
> vend ku nje zemer e vogel po rrah brenda teje. Gjynah qe ca njerez mendojne
> vec per momentin dhe humbin pasurine me te madhe ne jete.


Si ide mund te jete ashtu si thu ti por puna asht se duhet me u kontrollu ai numri i 'ndjenjave te bukura' qe ka femra kur bahet nane sepse gjithca asht relative tek numri i femijeve..!Fjala vjen , ndryshe mund te ndjehesh ti me pase 2 femije dhe ndryshe me pas 12..lol ( well..i guess  :perqeshje:  ) , prandaj edhe planifikimi familjar nuk duket shume si ide e keqe pasi sa ma shume femije me pase aq ma shume telashe ke , qe kane potencial te madh per tu rritur me rritjen e femijeve ( te pakten kshu kam nigju ..lol  :perqeshje: )

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Sa mekat eshte te abortosh nje femi..Ose me sakt nje Engjell*

----------

